# What is a "normal" LP length?



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I am EBF my 3 mos. old ds and I am pretty darn sure I O'ed about 16 days ago....I had some EWCM and that all too familiar pain that I always got before when I would O.

Everything I have read so far, I am getting that EBF would make your LP shorter? Is that right? What's the longest your LP has been?

I have always had a 13-14 day LP before this pg. I have had a REALLY long cycle I believe I am up to 45 days now since I got my 1st PPAF at 7 weeks pp. But I know that is from b/f...maybe I just thought I O'ed.







I know if I want to know for sure I should just start charting my temps but with ds waking every hour and a half to nurse and me having to pee everytime also, I just don't see the point in it just yet.

Just wondering how long your LP phase can be.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

My last one was 18 days...the one before was 13 day. Drives me nuts!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

LP is nuts.
People fret and worry, I had one that was 12 one that was 16 one that was 14 then I got PG.
Long and short, unless your LP is really short (like 8 days) I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I think her concern is probably that if your LP is 18 days, you are considered pregnant.

OP, you can have all the signs of ovulation - the slippery mucous, even the same familiar pains, and not actually ovulate. it's pretty common when nursing to have false starts.

fwiw, average LP is 10-16 days, some women have a LP shorter, and very few will have one that is longer. A LP of 18+ days is considered an indication of pregnancy.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Be careful with counting yourself PG because of an 18 day LP. If you are a normal person and haven't tested I would say go ahead and make that assumption. If you are a PCOSer (like me) or post partum you body could still be "practicing" for O and just giving you retarded long cycles.

Also, chemicals will make your LP long and you may get a BFP and you may not. Depending on the timing


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks so much to everyone who replied!







I am just going to assume I didn't O. Eventhough we did dtd unprotected before dh had his sperm count checked (he had a V about 8 weeks ago) the chances that I actually am are slim to none. I don't have PCOS but I am only 3 mos. pp. Plus I kind of ruled out pg because I POAS with a left over test from ds's pg at what I thought would have been 13 DPO and it was BFN, I even dug it out of the trash an hour later to make sure it was still BFN because I only gave it about 5 mins. before throwing it in the trash (I figured that was sufficient) all I saw was an evap. line (it was a stupid blue dye l l test). I refuse to spend money on a test!









I have been dizzy off and on and I am super tired but I also have a 3 mos. old waking every hour and a half to nurse.

I have just had such weird spotting and cramping but then nothing came of it. I think my body is trying to get back into the swing of things but just can't quite yet. It's just driving me crazy...I have had zero patience with my dd's and everyone else....I wish my hormones would settle already!









I could go ahead and test to put my mind at ease but the chances that I actually am are about the same as winning the lottery! I think I would just be "grasping at straws" at that point.


----------

